# Anyone "out of the game"?



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

I have been "cichlid-less" since April 2009 due to going to college. I am getting an apartment this time around so I am planning on setting up a 90 gallon with some more "exotic" cichlids (not your basic labs and what not, like I used to do). My budget may prevent me from diving in right away...but I have so many plans! Ugh, it's irritating. Anyway, I feel extremely left out, and wanted to know if I was alone on this. I hate coming on here and looking at everyone's very nice set ups, and can only look at the empty space where my tank used to be and frown. I also cannot stand getting fish catalogs and not being able to buy anything.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I am right there with you man, so I feel your pain. I've been out for over a year now ... BUT I finally landed a job, so my drought will be over soon!!


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been over for a year and a half...But just wait 6 more months.....And I'll be choosing between every kind of cichlid that can be kept in a 15 gallon tank 

Currently keeping 6 medaka rescued from Death By Dirty Water in a plastic critter box. They think they're cichlids :lol: They come to the surface to the sound of snapping fingers  and show very cichlid-like behavior, like territories, flaring, chasing and eating off the bottom, sometimes upside down! opcorn:


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I am close to being out of the game. I have one yellow lab in a heavily planted 90g. This morning I just rehomed three large common goldfish who wintered in my 90 with the lab. I thought I had gotten rid of all my Africans and when I was cleaning my Eheim 2028 this little yellow lab was swimming around in the filter. I got rid of my Africans because of their skittishness and always hiding. This week I plan on getting some various tiger barbs or possibly some American flagfish if I can find some. They are rarely available locally. This time I plan to have a lightly stocked, heavily planted species tank. Trying to catch the lab is almost impossible. My wife thinks she can do it without damaging the plants. I'll give her $10 if she can. If she can't catch it, then the lab will have to deal living with the barbs or the flagfish. He did fine with goldfish and swam right along with them.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll probably hold the record among those who reply. I haven't had a tank running since 2001. I registered here for motivation and information while I plan. It may be another year before I've got water in a tank, but I'm planning for a minimum 125g, maybe larger. And some time after that, I have floor space for a matching tank on the opposite side of the room. My oldest is starting college this fall and moving forward is on hold until my wife gets over the financial freakout.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Sad stories, boys. Well, at least I know I'm not alone! I'm setting up a tank for my girlfriend today so I'll get my fix :drooling:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I just picked up one of my tanks out of storage ... first paycheck it'll be up and cycling!!! :thumb:


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow... this thread is very depressing. Hang in there, guys!


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

iplaywithemotions,

Don't let it get you down. You're too emotional.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

It doesn't really have to be depressing. Some of the people said they are going to get back into the game eventually so there is a little light at the end of the tunnel. I wish all you guys the best of luck getting there. Keep your heads up, write your ideas down while your waiting, and Patience will get you through! :thumb:


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

*** been out ever since January  im just gettin back in


----------



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

I sold my last cichlid this week. I have 1 ABN in a 75g but he'll go soon enough. I am going to be out of the country for half of July and out of town for the other half. No one around to feed the fish, I figured I would sell them off and in the fall try a SA planted tank.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I had to sell all my fish from three tanks in 2005 after we sold our house and bought 40 raw acres in the mountains. We lived in our holiday trailer while building our new house. With that expense and all the finishing details I didnt get one of my tanks set up until late 2007. I now have 2 tanks and I put in a beautiful outdoor pond. It was mor difficult owning empty tanks than owning no tanks at all.


----------



## sarah (Feb 22, 2003)

Me too! I have been out for at least 5 years now. I was moving (trying to find myself or some such thing) a lot and went through a few boyfriends who just didn't get fish the way I do.

But NOW I'm back home and with a guy who totally gets the fish thing AND gets me! So I'm ready to get the party started. Planning on setting up my 55gal bowfront at his place in a couple of months. Already have my little shrimp and betta tanks that I brought back from Chicago, but those aren't nearly enough to satisfy my fish cravings! Who knows? Maybe in a year, I'll have a fish room again! Wall to wall fishies!

Pretty soon, guys! Pretty soon.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I came out of "retirement" last year. I've been frustrated acquiring what I want locally as shipping costs hurt my limited budget. I've had to settle on some fish and found that you should never settle as it will never sit right with you and becomes a pain to offload so you can get something different. I settled with borleyi because the lps didnt carry young peacocks and Im not paying $49.95 each because they're colored up. I managed to get a pair of Lwanda peacocks and my male borleyi ended up killing her since she rejected his advances.


----------

